# non-toxic cookware? for the best price....



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

i am thinking corningware? but it seems costly? I am going to start trying to look at some thrift stores and flea markets around here, but I am SO ready to be done with the toxic cookware I have now..

any suggestions?


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

bumping







:


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

If your talking about like bakeware type stuff... I love my pyrex & anchor hocking glass cookware. For skillets I have cast iron and my pots are stainless steel... And I also have cast iron pizza pans and muffin pans too


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Are you talking bakeware, or stuff to cook with on top of the stove?

Keep in mind that you don't need a whole lot of pots. One or two casserole dishes for the oven, plus a soup/pasta pot and a frying pan should pretty much have you covered. That's about all I have for my dairy set (except that I also have a smaller saucepan, and a 2nd frying pan- the 2nd frying pan is nice to have but completely unneccesary if you're just starting out with new pots.)

You can cover old cookie sheets with parchment paper and your food won't touch the baking surface- there's no need to replace those right now.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

oops, sorry I didn't specify. I am talking about both I guess...but I got SOO lucky today!!, I was driving down the road and saw a bunch of stuff in someones driveway with a free sign...so I stopped and the people take anything you'd like and they had so many great things, I got:

a corning ware 1 3/4 qt. dish w/ lid(I use that on the stove too right?)

a med. sized round glass casserole dish(or bowl?) w/ lid-no name on it

a square and 2 regtangle anchor hocking casserole dishes

2 12oz anchor hocking bowls w/ lids

1 anchor hocking bread loaf dish

another casserole dish with lid(it says micromate browner by corning)

and a bunch a very small pryex bowls(more for serving condiments?)

I am going to give my aunt a couple of the casserole dishes b/c I know she needs some too..

so I'll I need are a couple pots and skillets for stove top cooking and I will be all set









Thank you for the suggestions. I'll look for some stainless steel, I don't think I can use cast iron on a smooth top range?


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

and I just found 2 fabarware(sp?) pots in the back of the cabinet(I cannot believe I forgot I had those hiding in there) I assume they are stainless steel, so they would be safe...it says aluminum clad on the bottom(but that just means the bottom is made with aluminum, right?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

You can use cast iron on a flat top just fine - we do every single day!! It works just peachy fine! Congrats on the find thats awesome!!


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoNatalee* 
and I just found 2 fabarware(sp?) pots in the back of the cabinet(I cannot believe I forgot I had those hiding in there) I assume they are stainless steel, so they would be safe...it says aluminum clad on the bottom(but that just means the bottom is made with aluminum, right?

Usually aluminum is either on the bottom, or sandwiched in between layers of stainless steel.

FYI, for those who don't know the cookware most restaurants use is plain old aluminum without any stainless between it and the food they're cooking.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

we use cast iron, stainless steel and glass/pyrex. Mostly we've gotten them at Walmart, but we keep an eye out any time we go to resale.

My large stainless stock pot we got at a hardware/sportsman type store (Tri-State).

as far as I know, only glass isn't indicated for smooth-top use.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you!

it looks like from what I am reading from doing a google search...that cast iron is not recommended for smooth top -but to me I would think it's fine to use if you are careful and not slide, slam etc.. looks like people use cast iron on smooth top all the time with no problems?

I looked at some at Target today, I think I am going to try it.


----------



## tjsmama (Jun 15, 2007)

I use cast iron on my smoothtop all the time. I think the concern is the weight of it, but as long as you're not banging it around (which really is there any reason to?), it should be fine.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
If your talking about like bakeware type stuff... I love my pyrex & anchor hocking glass cookware. For skillets I have cast iron and my pots are stainless steel... And I also have cast iron pizza pans and muffin pans too









What?!?! Cast iron muffin pans? Who knew there was such a thing? Oh I am severely jealous. I can't find a decent muffin pan anywhere.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joybird* 
What?!?! Cast iron muffin pans? Who knew there was such a thing? Oh I am severely jealous. I can't find a decent muffin pan anywhere.

Muffin pans, pizza pans, waffle irons.... and lots more here.

I haven't tried any of these yet, but I'm planning on getting the aebleskiver and maybe the waffle iron.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, lehmans has all sorts of cast iron. I LOVE lehmans, we make trips over to kidron occasionally to avoid shipping







Its a very cool store they have too









ANYHOW. Their muffin pans are nice, but I found 11-hole cast iron pans online a while back. If you google around you can probably find them again, cajun cuisine or something, I think.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

you live NEAR Lehmans???









I don't think my husband would let me in the door.







Not unless we'd won the lottery.


----------



## BekahJ (Sep 4, 2007)

Have you tried any stoneware. They can be pretty expensive but worth it. They make your food taste so good I have a muffin pan, cookie sheets and a 9x13 they were all wedding presents. Pampered chef sells them. If you have a party you can get a lot of stuff for cheap.


----------



## xmysticprincessx (Nov 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BekahJ* 
Have you tried any stoneware. They can be pretty expensive but worth it. They make your food taste so good I have a muffin pan, cookie sheets and a 9x13 they were all wedding presents. Pampered chef sells them. If you have a party you can get a lot of stuff for cheap.

i was just about to ask about stuff like pizza stones... as long as they are made in the US, they're ok, right? (i heard ones from china might have lead in them.)


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yup. Tis about an hour, maybe a bit more, my midwife's office was/is actually right across the street, which was kind of dangerous lemme tell you what







Mind you, I laugh everytime I read the cover of their catalog "down town kidron" is pretty hilarious - I don't think theres even a single stop light in the whole town









Ahem. Sorry for hijacking


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh, I didn't even think about stoneware. When we visit my dh's family in KY we usually go to a few stoneware places, I'll have to remember in case I need anything


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, after thinking about it some more...I decided to research further and have decided for stove top cooking-(frying pan and saucepans) I only want to use cast iron, preferably enameled cast iron(only b/c of the looks I guess)

and stick to glass or cast iron when baking in the oven.

thanks for all the help


----------

